# Baby Lobo Cal'e



## Lobo Roo (Jan 19, 2010)

Not going completely babyfur (yet?) but I thought I'd make a post with his baby stats.













Usual drawn age: 8 months - 3 years (Prefered age - 18 months)

Clothes: Footed jammies, cloth diapers only, or http://oldnavy.gap.com/Asset_Archive/ONWeb/Assets/Product/566/566928/big/on566928-00vliv01.jpg overalls - no shirt. 

Plushie: http://urbanfarmgirl.net/wp-content/uploads/2006/05/SockMonkey1.jpg

Pacifier: http://english.pravda.ru/img/2004/09/pacifier.jpg Old fashioned type


----------



## Tookieloo123 (Jan 23, 2010)

awww ^-^


----------

